# working and ivf



## mcewan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on working and going through ivf and if your work support you in going through your treatment.


Thanks 

Michelle


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi. I work full time and from the beggining have been honest with my manager and H.R and I'm so glad I decided to take that route. I know now if I have a bad emotional day or feeling poorly for whatever reason I can call or text or email in ansd just say I'm not coming in withour having to come up with a sick day reason etc!  What is your plan?


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

I informed work and was glad I did as then found out they have up to two lots of fertility leave per financial year!
I have not had to use annual leave or sick days for appointments. I also get 2 days off after ET which would definitely come in handy.


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel slightly jealous of you all - I have not and I am not planning on telling them!

I now work in a very male dominated Industry and believe me I know it's wrong but my boss has admitted to me "off the record" numerous times that he didn't want to take on a female as it was inevitable that WE all go off and have babies!!!   

I only got an interview as the spelling of my name can be male or female and he thought I was male.....until I walked through the door obviously!  

Anyway, that is a whole different story but really I am hoping that I can use annual leave for any appts needed so I am anxiously waiting on my start date tbc to allow me to book my hols


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Candy floss. you can use your annual leave for whatever you wish, these are your holidays and you can do what you want with them, your work don't need to know why you wish a holidays. Its your legal entitlement.. xx

I am a little different, and work for myself, so its easy for me. The only time I took off was for egg collection, my transfer days and then the 2x BFN I received.. 

I think if you work for a large company, its worth telling them as a lot of large business do offer leave for IVF, as moving siren said.. A friend of mine gets 5 extra days goliday for IVF apps, so she was glad she told her work. 

It depends on the environment, as if you  it, then you will get asked all the time about it, and some people don't like that, So each to there own...

Good luck xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

I will defo take time off for EC & ET but not sure how to work round any scan appts as yet as I don't think it set days but more depends on how you are responding, don't really want to have to take full days off either for scan appts. 

I also need to give at least one weeks notice for a days holiday.

Fingers crossed it all works out ok xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently just starting my 4th fet. I haven't told my work about any of the treatment that I am having. Just a personal thing but I don't want them knowing. 
X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I was open with work from the start as there was no way i could attend the number of appointments i had otherwise. If you get tx at eg gcrm you can get seen before/ after work and realistically not tell. However gri often had long waits for scans and bloods and with traveling i missed a lot of time cumulatively. 

Work were ok considering. I didn't really have to make time up that i had missed. It was difficult everyone knowing when it kept not working tho as i am a very poor responder. And the support reduced as the nuber of cycles increased.

Could i have done it not telling? No not realistically with the amount that i then worked. I would've had to do a lot of lying and i'm not comfortable with that. I would've had to invent something to have time off for ec and et as cant take hols at short notice.

So i think it depends on where you are having treatment and how far it is from your work and if you have a job where you can take hols at short notice.

If you do tell you do get eg people falling quiet when you walk in the room, and a lot of questions from people who know nothing about ivf. But you will also raise awareness that pregnancy isn't easy for everyone.

Good luck


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

I am really glad i have told my work as i found out i am entitled to an extra 4 days off to use for apps and they are allowing me to work extra wen i can just now so i can build up even more holidays to use wen i like  i wud say its worth telling, gd luck xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Are any of you ladies at ERI?


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

I am now  first app will be in June just waiting on letter  xxx


----------



## mcewan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently at the ERI. Hopefully will be getting egg transfer next week. This is my second round of IVF and i have been using al for each round of ivF. I have a lot of moving and handling at work and it can be stressful as well. I don,t think my work really understand IVF is and the procedures that we go through in order to get pregnant. After researching it a bit i have found that you are really not protected my employment law when going though IVf, but they are looking into changing this. The best place that gives the most time off and support is Asda. 

My GP how ever is very supportive and will sign me off when needed.


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Ive made my managers aware of our treatment but I've got to use my annual leave too! I told them as we're supposed to give 2 weeks notice for leave, but that's not going to be possible! Both guys seemed ok with it....probably didn't want to hear the gory details, so just said fine!!!  

I work for a large company, but they don't offer anything, even go as far as to mention fertility treatment specifically in their medical leave policy and say that time off has to be made up!!!  

DH works for NHS and he gets time off!!

But, as we're going for DE IVF, I won't have as many appointments as some of you!

I'm hoping my GP will be sympathetic and sign me off if I need it, as our clinic has already said they don't do that now!!

It's a tough enough process as it is, without having to worry about work as well!

Good luck everyone

Dizzy


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Good luck mcewan! 

Can I ask, for the scans, egg collection etc are you assigned to one doc or is it random?


----------



## mcewan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi

The first time i went through ivf i had different doctors for my scans but it was the same doctor who done my egg collection and egg transfer.

This time round it has been the doctor of each of my scans and i am hoping when i go in next week that she will be doing the collection etc again as i really like her, but i think it just depends on who is one each day . The staff at the ERI are all very nice and really easy to talk to . 

Hope it all goes well for you .


----------



## mcewan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Dizzy

My GP is fantastic and he said to me that is a medical procedure that are going through and has put that on my sick line for work. 

I go for my egg collection hopefully wed or friday so fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Mcewan,

We've got our first consult Tuesday afternoon, and I've GP appointment on Friday, so I can discuss it with her then, fingers crossed she's sympathetic like yours is when I need her!!

Hope all goes well with your EC hun, and let us know how you get on  

Dizzy
Xxx


----------



## mcewan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Dizzy

I have found all the GPs at my health centre have all been very caring when i have spoken to them about going through IVF, so i am sure your GP will be great with you . let me know how you get on. I am hoping that it happens on Wed as i am starting to feel very uncomfortable .

XXX


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hi all, I'm glad I rad this post because I didn't know some companies offer treatment entitlement up to a set amount. I will definitely be asking the question! 
Thanks!


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi I am currently in the middle of ICSI treatment and I have been honest with my work from the start because I didn't want the stress of having to find ways of taking time off for appointments without them noticing . I thought giving them plenty of notice would be helpful but it made things worse.  I work for a huge organisation however have been told that there is no facility and no policy for fertility treatment yet there are policies for medical treatment and infertility is noted as a medical condition by the world health organisation .  I am taking action through my union to request that fertility treatment is treated the same as other medical treatment.  I have also contacted INUK who are looking into this as this is a growing concern.  I have been told that I have to take annual leave and that my personal life is interfering with my work life!!! I am now signed off by my GP and I am so glad as I'm really struggling with the daily injections at the moment.  I am very uncomfortable and distressed therefore could never manage work just now.  This is stressful enough without getting additional stress from my employer where I have never asked for anything from them before .  I am relieved that some people are being supported by their employer this makes me optimistic that infertility is being recognised and appreciated more.  However I feel there needs to be an investigation into the work related issues with fertility treatment on a national level .


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Laura

Your work needs to be very careful! They are in the wrong here. Yes fertility treamtnet is a choice but in that case if someone went skiing on their holiday and broke their leg they shouldn't get sick pay either! 

Once u have had the embryo transfer you are considered pregnant by the law so you are protected by maternity polices. Shame the treatment prior to that still needs work to protect us. 

Want to name and shame the company?


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Sarah thanks for your reply.  Best not to name the company as I would love nothing more than to name and shame them however they are such a big powerful organisation they would chew me up and spit me out.  I'm still off sick just now and just as well as I am two days post embryo transfer and the treatment is hard enough without those idiots making it worse x


----------

